# Is this System good or bad?



## Guest (Feb 16, 2008)

KENWOOD VR-60RS 150wX6 channels and a subwoofer. Im sure the system is older so i can't find too much review on it but if anybody can tell me if the system will do.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

What are you planning to do with it?


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2008)

well really just for the 360 and movies. im not trying to go deaf but im wanting something that when i sit down to go "that sounds awesome!" i found it on ebay for 110 dollars and was just wanting to know if its a system that will do the trick. for just a small living room.


----------



## Sheep (Feb 16, 2008)

My blunt honest opinion is that is a complete waste of money. If you're on a budget, but want some boom and sizzle, I recommend a Logitech system(Z5500). By far, the best money you can spend on a HTIB. Ample power, lots of SPL, and enough features for a beginner into the AV world. If you end up moving on to bigger and better things you can always retire the system to a PC for some serious gaming/musical performance. I guarantee that system will destroy any HTIB in and under $600.

This system can be had for pretty cheap online, with a warranty. 

http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/speakers_audio/home_pc_speakers/devices/224&cl=ca,en

Also, whatever you linked is just a receiver. You will still need a subwoofer and 5 speakers on top (at least, that is what my google search showed me).

SheepStar


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I don't see much in that system either, but for 110 bucks, I'm not sure what you would expect. :huh:

That Logitech system that SheepStar mentioned is available at the Shack Store for $249 shipped. We also have a user review of it here.


----------

